# Teichplanung



## Peter S (14. Jan. 2008)

Mein Name ist Peter
Ich plane einen Foliennaturteich nach Muster Naturagard. Er wird ca. 5x 10 Meter und soll in 2 Bereiche aufgeteilt werden. Einen Pflanzenteil der als Filter dienen soll. Im 2. Teil möchte ich später, wenn alle Probleme gelöst sind, Kois halten. Im Pflanzenbereich werde ich eine Wassertiefe von ca 1 Meter erreichen. Der andere Teil soll möglichst Tief werden. Hängt aber vom hohen Grundwasserspiegel ab. Da ich keinen Bodenablauf realisieren kann ( keine Ahnung wie) bin auf die Idee gekommen das OASE Biosys Set 4 einzusetzen. Die Pumpe würde ich zusätzlich mit einem Satellitenfilter und einem Skimmer ausstatten.  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem System? oder eine Idee wie man es sonst machen kann? Ich würde mich auf Antworten freuen. Leider kann ich zur Zeit keine Bilder hochladen, wird mir verboten, ich werd immer wieder zur Registrierung aufgefordert. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Antwort für mich. Danke im Voraus.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Annett (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Peter.

Na dann sag ich doch erstmal: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten. 

Bezüglich Deiner Vorstellung vom eigenen Teich.... ich bin der Meinung, entweder Koiteich oder Naturteich.
Beides wird auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.
Erstens leiden die Pflanzen/Kleinstlebewesen unter den Koi (ein Teich ohne Pflanzen/natürliche Lebewesen ist für mich kein Naturteich) und zweitens leiden spätestens nach einigen Jahren die Koi unter dem hohen Bakteriendruck, den ein Naturteich mit Substrat usw. nun mal so mit sich bringt.
Immer wieder liest man gerade bei naturnah gestalteten Koiteichen, besonders im Frühjahr, von "Löchern und __ Parasiten in/an den Fischen". 

Da vergeht jedem Hobbyisten sein liebstes Hobby wieder.
Natürlich gibt es, wie immer im Leben, Ausnahmen - aber keiner kann Dir sagen, wie lange die gut gehen.
Du kannst gern mal durch die Krankheiten-Ecke und den Koibereich des Forums schauen. 

Wenn Du mit dem Gedanken von mehr als 5 Koi spielst, dann bau einen Bodenablauf und eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage. Oder arbeite wenigstens mit einem innerhalb des Teiches verlegtem Rohr (seitlicher Bodenablauf), falls Du Bedenken wegen der Dichtigkeit haben solltest.

Zum Thema Bodenablauf findest Du über die Suchfunktion schon ziemlich viel.
Z.B. dieses Thema von Sabine: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5940

Wie Du Bilder trotz der derzeit streikenden Galerie hochladen kannst, findest Du in meiner Signatur.  

Wenn noch Fragen sind, dann raus damit und ansonsten viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Peter S (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte noch einmal auf meinen Teich zurückkommen.
Ich plane einen Naturteich, Koiteich, ich weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. Ich versuche es mal: Wie man es in meinem Benutzerbild sehen kann, besteht der Teich grob gesehen aus einem langen Oval. Im oberen Teil soll ein Pflanzenteil entstehen, im unteren Teil der Koiteich. Der Pflanzenteil wird eine Tiefe von 1 Meter bekommen, der Koiteich eine Tiefe von 1,50 Meter. Ich weiß, er muß tiefer werden, aber es ist nicht möglich da der Grundwasserspiegel bei 70 cm liegt und ich in einer Tiefe von 1,30 Meter mit Schlemmsand zu kämpfen habe. Eine Tauchpumpe ist im ständigem Einsatz. Die beiden Bereiche des Teiches müssen noch von einander getrennt werden eventuell durch ein sehr engmaschiges Netz oder ( Vielleicht eine andere Lösung ?), doch soll das gesamte Wasservolumen umgewälzt und gereinigt werden. Der Teich wird eine Größe von ca. 4,5x 10 Meter erreichen und ein Volumen von ca. 35  m³.  
Da ich im Augenblick mit den Finanzen kämpfe, würde ich gern von Euch mal eine Meinung zu der Filtertechnik hören: Einmal von OASE: Biosys Set 4 oder Vorfilter Sieve II und einen Ultrabeadfilter Beadfilter UB 60 mit einer OASE Nautilus12000 betreiben. Da wie gesagt Probleme Finanzen: Kann man einen Sieve II mit Pumpe erstmal allein betreiben bis wieder "Knete" da ist? Dann würde ich den Teich erstmal als Naturteich betreiben. Auf Antworten bin ich gespannt. Gruß Peter


----------



## rainthanner (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Peter, 


der "Koiheini" rät die beiden Teiche besser komplett zu trennen um im Falle eines Falles durch einfache Betätigung von Zugschiebern den Pflanzteich aus dem Kreislauf rausnehmen zu können. 


Zwitterlösungen zwischen Naturteich (wirst du eh nie erreichen) und Koiteich gehen nur bedingt gut. 
Beispiel: 
Ein eventueller Medikamenteneinsatz wegen schwächelnder Koi schädigt Kleinstlebewesen im "Natur/Pflanzteich" und das System gerät u. U. aus den Fugen. 

Ich würde klar trennen und mir obendrein Gedanken machen, die 1,5m auf 1,80-2m Wassertiefe irgendwie doch zu schaffen.  In einer längeren Regenpause sollte doch der GWS  mal tiefer liegen.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Ups, 

sehe gerade, dass Annett im Prinzip das gleiche (bloß ein bisschen netter) geschrieben hat. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Moin.

Jaja Rainer.  
Im Grunde sind wir (fast) immer einer Meinung.  

@Peter
Um auf die entsprechende Tiefe zu kommen... wie wäre denn ein "Hochbauen" des Teiches??
Vielleicht auch noch mit Fenster wie Lobo, Martin oder abyss es gemacht haben?
Für mich wäre das am Teich DAS Highlight!
Spräche natürlich eher gegen die Idee eines naturnahen Teiches. 
Aber meine Meinung diesbezüglich hab ich ja schon oben geschrieben. 
Koi sind eine Sucht - ich glaube daher nicht, dass es bei ausreichend Volumen bei den wenigen Fischen bleiben würde, die das O..e-System verkraftet. 

Genaue Fragen zum Filter sind im Bereich Technik sicher besser aufgehoben, als hier in der User-Vorstellung. Vielleicht stellst Du sie dort nochmal?!


----------



## Peter S (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Ihr Koianer
Bin jetzt auf eine Endtiefe von 1,80 Meter angekommen und der endgültige Inhalt wird 35m³ sein. Der Pflanzenteil des Teiches wird jetzt so abgeteilt, das man es nicht unbedingt sieht. (Steinmauer und von der Innenseite des Pflanzenteils mit Folie getrennt.)
Filtertechnik, Stand der Dinge:
Ultrasieve III und Ultrabead 60.
So das war es erstmal. Bis bald Peter S.


----------



## Inken (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Peter!

Wenn hier IRGENDWANN einmal wieder die Sonne scheint, dann schauen wir uns deine Baustelle mal an! 
Sind nämlich gar nicht neugierig!


----------



## Peter S (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Pima und Inken
Da bin ich mal gespannt. Nach Adam Riese wird dann aus Eurem Teich wohl auch ein etwas Größerer. Wenn Euch dieses Koifieber pakt, gibt es kein Halten. Die Planung wird einfach größer. 
Bis Bald Peter S.


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Peter.

Bezüglich Filter.. hast Du schon mal hier gelesen?
Diskussion ist aktuell....


----------

